# Cube hanzz pro



## Arne (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo,


ich interessiere mich sehr für das cube hanzz pro und wollte mal eure  Meinung über die teile bzw. das Preisleistungsverhältnis wissen.
Oder hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Bike gemacht?

http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/hpa-series/hanzz/

würde mich sehr über viele antworten freuen


----------



## sepalot (5. Mai 2011)

eine seite weiter hät es einen eigenen thread übers hanzz gegeben :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=421297&page=47

ja, bin bisher ganz zufrieden und finde schon, dass das preis-leistungs-verhältnis (wenn es sowas wirklich gibt ) passt . hab ja noch ein fritzz. und wenn man bedenkt, das beide bikes das gleiche gekostet haben, ist am hanzz im vergleich "mehr" dran.

sind ja in der serie gute komponenten verbaut und für den zweck völlig angemessen. das einzige was ich komisch fand, ist, dass es als freerider eine schaltwerk mit langem käfig hat  - aber das habe zumindest ich bei meinem geändert .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arne (6. Mai 2011)

okay danke jo bei dem shotheard bin ich gestern bis seite 18 gekommen
hatte das thema halt trotzdem schon abgeschickt


----------

